# Bumble foot



## Bestdogdash (13 May 2013)

I think my hen has Bumblefoot - Help ! She has a large swelling of the 'pad' under her foot. At first I thought she had a thorn in there very deep (they are completely free range, not in a run) and after a few days when it didn't improve I took her to the vet. She was gassed (£90!!!)  the vet removed what she described as a 'corn'. Swelling still there though. she has had a weeks worth of antibiotics - foot much worse she can hardly walk. Having done Internet research, have concluded bumble foot and vet useless for not getting rid of the pus when hen und the gas. Am I right and what can I do now ? Husband thinks I am mad, but she is a young hen and my favourite. Don't want her to suffer though. Some anyone have any experience of this ? Thanks for reading.


----------



## Dry Rot (13 May 2013)

I was a falconer for years and bumblefoot is not uncommon in birds of prey, usually caused by them gripping and puncturing their own feet with their talons. There should be information on the net if you Google..

I can honestly say it is not something I have experienced personally in spite of keeping a lot of birds over a few decades, but I do know it is difficult to cure. What your vet has doine seems to be the right thing. Dissect out the corn, pack with antibiotics, and dress the wound to keep it clean.

Yes, you are mad -- but I do understand! In view of the problems of getting a cure, you might be best advised to consider what would be best for the bird.


----------



## suestowford (13 May 2013)

One of my guinea pigs had this. I tried releasing the pressure by soaking her foot in warm water - some of the pus came out but not all. The vet gave us antibiotics but she died after only a couple of days' treatment. But she was also a very old pig so tbh I hadn't expected her to live long.
Is your hen tame? Could you soak her foot do you think?


----------



## Clodagh (13 May 2013)

I would soak her foot in hottish water with salt in it, and then poultice. Treat it like an abcess in a hoof, so keep the drainage hole open and get the gunk out. If the hole the vet left is big enough you could syringe water in it to flush it.
I have never dealt with it first hand though. You can poultice using strips of vet wrap.


----------

